# Who's up for some GeOW action



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I have not played Gears of war 2 for ages, had a rumble the other day with some pals on it, and i have to say its still a cracking game, and there are still loads of people playing it. 

So whos up for a little Gears of war action on XBox Live one evening this week?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i'd be up for it, Warzone/Execution/Horde?

gamertag - alan GTi


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm still going through the sinlge player at the moment so haven't played online, but feel free to add me if you want for future games... Tag is : Octane85

I also play forza and mw2


----------

